# die Jagd nach dem Brötchen....



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

hier seht ihr mal ein paar Bilder, wenn unsere Koì auf ein Brötchen, welches wirklich bockelhart ist, losgehen...
auf so ein getrocknetes Brötchen sind sie ganz verrückt... und im Teich geht es dann auch drunter und drüber... denn es will schließlich jeder etwas abhaben...   
es ist halt schade, das ein Brötchen rund ist und nicht nen Meter lang ist,
dann hätten alle gleichzeitig etwas davon...
aber wie ich das schreibe, fällt mir ein, das es ja auch Baguettes gibt..    die sind ja länger... mal schauen... vorerst müssen sie die Brötchen verputzen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

Ungeeignete Futtermittel für Koi ist alles was im Magen quellen kann, hier zu gehören auch Weissbrot oder Brötchen oder Baguettes, dunkle Brotsorten sind dagegen möglich.(Quelle: "richtige Ernährung der Koi" aus "Der Gartenteich- Koi und Koiteiche")


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo, 

in der Speisekarpfenproduktion wird sehr viel Weissbrot und Tostbrot verfüttert. Es ist sogar gut für die Darmreinigung des Fisches. (Aussage eines Karpfenwirtes)

Wir verfüttern auch regelmäßig Weissbrot bei den momentanen Wassertemperaturen. 

Schwarzbrot und Vollkornbrot ist natürlich unverdaulich und tabu. 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Tschuldigung


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Frank & Rainer,

Da ich nicht verstehen konnte, dass Beiträge in einer "Fachzeitschrift" so falsch sein können, habe ich Philipp Beyersdörfer angemailt und hier seine Antwort. Also Rainer hattest du recht!

Von: rweier
Gesendet: Montag, 2. August 2004 23:12
An: info@koiteich.de
Betreff: ungeeignetes Koifutter


Hallo,

ist hartes Weissbrot oder Brötchen oder dunkle Brotsorten ein unbedenkliches Futtermittel für Koi? 

recht vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort!

Roland Weier


Hallo,

können SIe füttern

mit freundlichen Grüssen

Philipp Beyersdörfer

www.koiteich.de


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

Hochachtung daß Du Dir solche Mühe gibst!!! 
Wenigstens einer der sich Gedanken macht, das gefällt mir

trotzdem wird dadurch die Antwort nicht besser :-(  (ist jetzt aber kein Vorfwurf gegen Dich!!!)


Es stimmt schon, daß gesunde Tiere dadurch keinen Schaden nehmen werden, egal ob Schwarz- oder Weissbrot. 
Aber, es ist auch Fakt daß Schwarzbrot weitaus schwerer im Magen liegt!
Nun muss man sich das ganze mal bei Koi vorstellen die gestresst, krank oder schon/noch nahe der "Winterruhe" sind... dort kann dann das Schwarzbrot den entscheidenden Ausschlag geben, denke ich

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

Hallo !!

Verfüttern kann man alles, weil die Koi auch alles fressen.
Ich halte Weißbrot aber für absolut ungeeignetes Futter. Mir wurde bislang auch immer davon abgeraten, Weißbrot zu verfüttern.
Ein Nährwert kann das Zeugs auch nicht haben.
Ich würde es nicht einmal als "Spielzeug" in den Teich werfen.
Da kann man es sicher besser mit einem Salatkopf versuchen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jens,

das mit dem Salat mache ich schon länger und meine Koi sind voll damit beschäftigt die Blätter zu zerreissen. Gebe natürlich nur die Aussenblätter, die gelben sind zu Nitrithaltig, habe ich einmal gelesen!

MfG
tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Aug. 2004)

Hallo tonny!

Jau; Salat mögen sie gerne. Orangenstücke gehen bei meinen koi auch gut.
Hier mal ein Link zur Speicherung von Stickstoffverbindungen durch Pflanzen:

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------

